# daily pay fees tax deductible?



## Activist1 (May 15, 2016)

i think i read some place that u can deduct daily pay fees as a businesss expense ...anyone know if that's correcT?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

yes


----------



## Activist1 (May 15, 2016)

thanks!!


----------

